# Menú del KDM

## TcB

Buenas, utilizo como gestor de menus de X el KDM, he pasado porKDE 2.2.2, 3.0, 3.0.1, 3.0.2 y 3.1, lo que no me gusta es que el el menu salen todos aunque entre con el que entre me sale el que he instalado último. Lo que quiero es editar ese menu para que solo me salga el 3.1, que fichero hay que tocar ?

asias.   :Shocked: 

----------

## hola

en el panel de control de KDE, en sistema, login manager, sesiones  :Surprised: 

----------

## TcB

Ostia!   :Shocked:  Muchas gracias, aunque me pica la curiosaidad de saber que fichero debe ser pq yo he sido incapaç de encontrarlo.   :Confused: 

----------

